# Western 96900 controller



## Nasty-Z (Nov 7, 2009)

This is a Western P/N 96900 Fleet Flex controller , New , never used . Tested only . 

Controller only , no box , paperwork or bracket . 

$250 shipped in the lower 48 . 

TOM


----------



## Nasty-Z (Nov 7, 2009)

T t t 

TOM


----------



## Nasty-Z (Nov 7, 2009)

T t t

TOM


----------



## Nasty-Z (Nov 7, 2009)

Still here , Good controller .

TOM


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Will u do $220 shipped


----------



## Nasty-Z (Nov 7, 2009)

ponyboy;2047749 said:


> Will u do $220 shipped


Yup , P/M sent .

TOM


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Deal its bought


----------



## obiew1n (Dec 5, 2017)

crap. I’m in desperate need of one of these controllers. Any chance you only needed one


----------



## Nasty-Z (Nov 7, 2009)

I may have another , I'll check tonight 

TOM


----------

